# Blackcurrants



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Google seems to think I mean currants as in raisins...

Are blackcurrants and redcurrants safe?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

They're both safe to feed your dog in small quantities .


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

BlueJay said:


> Google seems to think I mean currants as in raisins...
> 
> Are blackcurrants and redcurrants safe?


If your dog likes blackcurrents, redcurrants and any other fruit other than grapes, then it is fine to do feed them.


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I get the frozen mixed fruit boxes from asda / morrisons & they go down a treat here  think they've had a dabble at most fruit!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks troops!


----------



## Susan Stock (Jul 24, 2019)

Are they safe. Keep reading they arnt.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Susan Stock said:


> Are they safe. Keep reading they arnt.


As above...just not grapes and raisins


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Blackcurrants (one word) are purple fleshy berries used to make Ribena, amongst other things & are perfectly safe.
Black currants (two words) are dried grapes & are toxic to dogs.

Searching google for "are blackcurrents safe for dogs" will often give results related to black currants causing confusion.


----------

